# My first handgun (Mostly Beretta questions)



## withlovealice (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey there,

I apologize, I'm not sure if this should go here or the Beretta subforum.

While I'm still a year too young to buy a gun, I've been interested in owning one for as long as I can remember. In anticipation for finally being allowed to buy my very own handgun, I've been trying to learn as much as I can beforehand (with a lot of help from lurking threads here!) and have found the gun of my dreams: the Beretta 92FS. I do have a few questions, though.

I may be getting ahead of myself but what are the benefits of replacing the standard guide rod with a metal one? Is it purely for aesthetics/personal preference or is there a significant difference?

I've also heard about a lot of people changing out their hammer springs and I was wondering if that makes a significant impact as well.

From what I've been seeing, it doesn't seem like there's too much of a difference between the Beretta and an M9 except that it looks like the M9 costs a little more. Is there a reason for this and would it be worth it to spend that extra money?

Finally, I'm planning to get a concealed weapons permit but it sounds like the Beretta isn't a good choice in that regard, especially because I'm an average-sized 20 year old girl, 5'5". Still, if its possible, I'd like to try so I guess what I'm asking is, would it be possible for me or should I also plan on investing in another, smaller handgun as well?

Also, so this isn't purely about Berettas, my boyfriend is planning on purchasing an XD9 very soon and I've been comparing the two. I understand that its a matter of preference but is one any better than the other? The XD9 seems to run a little higher cost-wise and I was wondering why.

That's all I can think of for right now and I'll definitely appreciate any input. I'm very new to this and I don't really know much at all so I apologize if these aren't good questions.

Sorry, I got a little wordy there, I'm just really excited! 

Edit: So far, I've only heard good things about the Beretta 92FS and I was wondering if there were any significant complaints? I did hear about the slide cracking/failures and all that but that doesn't seem to be a concern.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

*My Beretta experience*

I bought my 92FS Centurion ( slighty shorter barrel ) new in 1992. Factory Trijicon ( green ) night sights.
Long ago I put on Hogue "pebble grain" grips.

I moved to Arizona in 1997. Used the Beretta to qualify for my CCW in 2001. Let it lapse.
Used it again last year to qualify for my "new" CCW. Not really a problem, but I've run a
LOT of rounds through that gun. But, I don't think it is the easiest gun to use to qualify
without quite a bit of "previous practice".

After my CCW training, I bought a S&W J-frame .38 Special snubby revolver for carry. 
It's a 642 Centenial Airweight ( aluminum frame ). I added Crimson Trace Laser Grips.
A DeSantis "Super Fly" pocket holster. An El Paso Saddlery leather belt slide holster. Both very nice.

A lady friend bought a Ruger LCR .38 Spl. at the same time. I've fired quite a bit, and REALLY like it.
I think a "really optimum" CCW training and carry gun would be the LCR with factory or aftermarket CT grips.
And, regular .38 Spl. wad-cutter ammo for qualifying. Not +P defensive stuff.

I understand your desire for the Beretta. I love mine. I have a Beretta Tomcat ( .32 Auto ) too.
Congratulations on your interest in handguns, and all the fun checking things out. And good luck. :smt1099
Tough to wait, but it just makes finally getting "it" so much sweeter. I hope it has the Beretta "Trident".

Just my opinions, your mileage may vary. :mrgreen:


----------



## withlovealice (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh, awesome. I was looking into the Centurion too, actually, but I'm pretty set on the full size. I see what you're saying about needing to practice with it and that's certainly something I'm planning to do. Thanks so much for your response, it definitely brought up some other things I need to think about. Especially because where I live, I'm only allowed two CCWs so I definitely need to be wise with my decisions. I am dead-set on the full size 92FS, though. I rented one out at the range the other day and shot it along with an XD(m)-9 and a 1911. There's no question about owning at least one now. 

Anyway, thanks again for your input and encouragement!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

withlovealice said:


> I may be getting ahead of myself but what are the benefits of replacing the standard guide rod with a metal one? Is it purely for aesthetics/personal preference or is there a significant difference?
> 
> I've also heard about a lot of people changing out their hammer springs and I was wondering if that makes a significant impact as well.
> 
> ...


I prev changed out some guiderods, but for some reason, it effected performance on 1 of my 92's. maybe the guiderod was out of spec, but it seemed to move out of position when I put the slide back. If I took it immediately off, it had moved. It would also come out the front sometimes. I went back to the stock polymer guiderod after that, and I have left them all alone on all 4 of my Beretta 92 variants.

The polymer one doesn't require any real lube (I still do it). And, there are gooves on the polymer one to keep debris from interfering with the action of the spring. As 90%+ guns now come with polymer guiderods now, I don't think it is a real issue...

As for the M9 - The dustcover on the gun is straight. On the 92FS it is curved. They are actually the same price, but some distributors and such charge more. I personally prefer teh 3 dot sights on the regular one. I do not like the post and dot sight of the M9.

Concealing the 92FS? Well, I do it. I'm 180lbs and 6'1". You may want to check out the Beretta Forum (we're not allowed to link to other forums here, but just google it). I recently started a thread there on that topic - to see how many others carry a 92FS. I use a comptac Pro Undercover holster. It is my fav IWB carry holster. I have that same holster for another gun as well (an HK P2000).

At your size, I honestly do not know if you can get away with that. But, give it a shot. If you really want the gun, you are going to buy it anyway. Get a holster and see.

Here is a pic of my carry setup:










As for the hammer spring - yes, a "D" hammer spring makes a BIG difference. It still keeps the gun reliable, but lowers the first pull by several pounds. The single action pull will be a tiny bit better too. This is the first thing I do with every Beretta I buy. Be aware thats ome people buy a certain weight spring to replace it. Some cut their own stock spring (I don't like to do this). Some order the D spring from a guy names Dave Olhasso (I won't buy a D spring form him again, as he sent me a standard spring). I always get my D springs from a guy with the screen name of "DA Veracity" at the Beretta Forum. Just shoot him a PM if you join there. I have bought several things from him over the years.

XD vs Beretta... It's really all a matter of preference. The Beretta will have less recoil. I personally don't like the XD trigger. I had one in 45, and eventually sold it. The trigger is the same every time, but I found it rather heavy.

On the Beretta 92, I like that the first shot is a bit heavier... It keeps you from doing something stupid and firing the gun accidentally. But the SA pull is very nice. Great for target practice. With the D spring installed, t he first heavier shot is still pretty easy to use with some practice.

Here is a website that will show you how to disassemble the frame if you wish - at the very least, you can see how to change out that hammer spring to a D spring. It is super easy, and I have no smithing skills at all. With these videos, I now know how to take apart the entire frame.

FREE Beretta 92FS Disassembly Guide - Please Donate

The Beretta 92FS has become my fav handgun again over the past ear. This is the 3rd time I've caught Beretta fever. I got it again last year. I now have 4 92 variants. The 92A1 comes out next month too. I plan to get one of those. And, one of my M9A1's will be my new carry gun (the M9A1 comes with 3 dot sights, unlike the plain M9). I'm just waiting for my comptac holster to arrive next week.

here is my set:










One last piece of advice... Try the Hogue grip panels. NOT the complete wrap around Hogues... They make the grip too fat. But just the plain grip panels. They are the same thickness as the stock grips basically. And, the gun will really stick to your hand much better. I am awaiting another set for my newest M9A1. Most places just carry the wrap arounds, so I always have to order them online.

Maybe if you catch a gun show or two, you may be able to find one with factory night sights installed. My plain 92FS is thatw ay. I was fortunate to find one last year at a Houston gun show. They used to be everywhere, but now those are hard to find.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

withlovealice said:


> So far, I've only heard good things about the Beretta 92FS and I was wondering if there were any significant complaints? I did hear about the slide cracking/failures and all that but that doesn't seem to be a concern.


It was explained that the "crack" originated when some early 92F pistols began cracking in the firing pin channel area. The reason they were cracking is that the safety body is larger on that side of the slide and therefore there is less metal on that side than the other side of the slide, resulting in cracking on some specimens after use. The relief cut, which appears to new users as a crack, was made to transfer the stresses being put on that area of the slide to stronger areas. Pre-FS models (92SB and 92F) don't have the cut, as production ended on these before the cut was implemented. DAO "D" models also don't have the cut, because they don't have any material removed since they don't have a safety assembly.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, in those handful of tests, they were using overpowered ammo over a length of time. This hasn't been an issue since the early 80s


----------

